# Wanted Selle SMP saddlePosted on Sun 14th, March 2021



## tornadotony (14 Mar 2021)

Looking for any of these Evolution, Stratos, Chrono
Been getting lots of perineum pain on turbo and have tried a few saddles including Adamo. The Adamo cured perineum pain but created thigh muscle strain, which apparently is quite common because of width.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Mar 2021)

Totally misunderstood the title and wrongly assumed you had dropped the saddle into a postbox and now wanted it back....


----------



## shep (14 Mar 2021)

tornadotony said:


> Looking for any of these Evolution, Stratos, Chrono
> Been getting lots of perineum pain on turbo and have tried a few saddles including Adamo without success.


Have you tried a Specialized Power?

I had the same issue and this seat cured it, 143mm wide.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Mar 2021)

I've got a Selle SMP Hybrid knocking around. Not one of the models you list. DM me if you are interested.

https://www.sellesmp.com/en/hybrid-gel.html


----------



## tornadotony (15 Mar 2021)

shep said:


> Have you tried a Specialized Power?
> 
> I had the same issue and this seat cured it, 143mm wide.


will look at it thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've got a Selle SMP Hybrid knocking around. Not one of the models you list. DM me if you are interested.
> 
> https://www.sellesmp.com/en/hybrid-gel.html


Well worth a try


----------



## Xipe Totec (22 Mar 2021)

I have a Selle SMP Extra somewhere in my big box of abandoned saddles. Used it for a few months, didn't get on with it, should be in OK condition. Caveat is it's bright yellow & looks a bit (a lot, to be fair) like an overenthusiastic banana.

Let me know if you're interested & I'll post some pics.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2021)

@Xipe Totec or @Dogtrousers if either or both of you can let me know how much you want for your selle SMP's I might be interested


----------



## Xipe Totec (31 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @Xipe Totec or @Dogtrousers if either or both of you can let me know how much you want for your selle SMP's I might be interested


Dunno, £25 posted sound reasonable? Let me know if you want pics.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> Dunno, £25 posted sound reasonable? Let me know if you want pics.




@Saluki


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2021)

@Xipe Totec 
have you still got this?


----------



## Xipe Totec (4 Jun 2021)

.


----------



## Xipe Totec (4 Jun 2021)

Saluki said:


> @Xipe Totec
> have you still got this?


I have. I did dig it out from the bottom of the box in the corner of the garage where it's been for about 10 years - it's cosmetically a bit more used-looking than I remembered. Happy to post a few pics if you'd like a look!


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> I have. I did dig it out from the bottom of the box in the corner of the garage where it's been for about 10 years - it's cosmetically a bit more used-looking than I remembered. Happy to post a few pics if you'd like a look!


Yes please. Could you DM them over to me?


----------



## Xipe Totec (5 Jun 2021)

Saluki said:


> Yes please. Could you DM them over to me?


No problem, I'll get on it.


----------

